# Para hacer con los hijos, nietos o sobrinos



## anajesusa (May 26, 2012)

Los cohetes de agua son una divertida forma de enseñar conceptos de física, voy a enfocar este trabajo en la construcción de los mismos y sobre el tema específico donde lo puse a la práctica en el aula. 
*Que es un cohete de agua?*
Se trata de una botella PET, la de las gaseosas que son descartables, acondicionada con unas aletas, una tobera y como combustible propelente se le agrega mas o menos 1/3 parte de agua, con un inflador se le da presión hasta 7 Kg/cm^2, no mas de eso, la tobera tiene un seguro que cuando se llega a la presión deseada se libera provocando la salida a gran velocidad del líquido que por tercera ley de Newton (acción y reacción) hace despegar al cohete hasta alturas considerables. 
*La construcción* 
Es muy simple









En la parte superior necesitaremos agregar un lastre para que sea estable en el vuelo, alrededor de 50 grs, en mi caso tenía a mano limaduras de hierro, así que en un tubo de pvc de 1/2 pulgada al que le agregué un corcho en el fondo puse las limaduras 












La tobera y la lanzadera




La base de lanzamiento




El inflador con medidor de presión




Un video de uno de los lanzamientos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OOO0pivPE5U
*Una experiencia docente con los cohetes de agua*
En mi caso estaba enseñando energía potencial gravitatoria en 5to año del Instituto Los Sagrados Corazones y decidí incorporar este práctico, dividí el curso en tres grupos de 10 y les propuse un concurso, cada grupo debería presentar un trabajo armando uno de estos cohetes, lanzarlo y hacer cálculos pertinentes para determinar la EPG del cohete cayendo desde la máxima altura que pudiera alcanzar.
Los invito a pasar por mi blog para ver mas detalles y una forma inédita de medir la altura que alcanza el cohete con una caña de pescar
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/cohetes-de-agua-en-fsica/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

que buen post ,para pasar tiempo con nuestro hijos , que por un rato dejen los jueguitos electrónicos,
ademas de  estimularles un poco la imaginación¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## BKAR (Jun 4, 2012)

siempre quise hacer uno de esos..., peor no es tarde!!

a otro nivel!


----------



## phavlo (Jun 4, 2012)

Que recuerdos, me iso acordar de cuando haciamos eso con mis amigos en mi casa con botellitas de 600mL y con infladores de pie, y el que siempre inflaba y salia bañado era yo jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

no habia visto este tema de mi amigo anajesusa 

El tema es que no soy muy bueno con la quimica y la fisica ultimamente me va mal 

pero esta bueno el proyecto/jueguete estaria piola a gran escala


----------



## anajesusa (Jun 5, 2012)

Rey eras moderador o te ascendieron?  
Como cuan grande querés hacerlo Jesus? ja ja, lo de los hijos nietos o sobrinos es una buena escusa para poder jugar uno, yo tengo alumnos a falta de hijos y nietos cerca.
Para Bkar, había visto ese video muy bueno, es de dos etapas, que suerte que algunos no dejamos de ser chicos jua jua


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

Al *Lemur* lo ascendieron, che un gusto hace mucho que no te veo amigo cordobés!!! Si la idea siempre es los niños, yo no tengo excusas tengo ganas de armarlo para mi, pero tiempo/clima :enfadado:

En cuanto a tamaño no mas de un metro de altura que ya es mucho 

Siempre anduve con la idea de crearme un cohete, arme uno a combustión donde la primera parte esta en CCA en el cual use nafta como combustión, pero mas que misil/cohete es un mortero/piston/cañon y este se lo ve factible en mi aspecto veo que puedo conseguir las cosas y veo que si se puede hacer  no es mala idea para un fin de semana que estoy libre de trabajo.

Un cordial y cálido saludo *anajesusa*


----------



## fernandob (Jun 5, 2012)

cuando decis "te ascendieron " lo decis como un cargo ??? 

o como decian los de stargate o una de esas "los ascendidos" que llegan a otro nivel de existencia .

luego lo de el uso de botellas PET para hacer esos cohetes me parece terriblemente ingenioso, pero no pude dejar de pensar (mi cabeza......hoo........esa loca ):
si existiese un ente que formase a toda la vida en la tierra , no recuerdo el nombre que le daban en la pelicula " final fantasy " este ente al ver como alguna gente tira hacia el cielo esas botellas pensara:

hooo, estos bichos humanos, ya llenaron la tierra y el mar de ess botellas de porqueria y ahora las tiran hacia el cielo ??? , querran ensuciarlo tambien con ellas ... sabia que eran sucios y contaminantes, pero no tan tontos, acaso no ven que vuelven a caer


----------

